# Bad Brush Marks Oil Primer



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

The HO wanted a smooth finish, I was brushing already installed doors. The doors were previously stained, so I used an oil based Zinser as a primer since as far as I know oil is the only primer I can use over oil. I then hand-sanded, felt pretty smooth, actually really smooth. I then painted 2 coats, after the job was done, I had the worst brush marks ever. That never ever happens. I am fully convinced that the oil primer brush marks came through the paint. When I applied the oil primer, it did have really bad brush marks as that stuff was thick as hell. 

I am thinking about using an electric palm sander instead of hand sanding, sanding it all down, then putting another coat. Think that will work?

Thanks!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

What is the finish? Latex enamel? Orbital sanding it now will help some but it would have been a lot easier/more effective to sand the strokes out of the primer before top coating.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Try wet sanding it. Get 220 paper wet (doesn't have to be the black "wet" paper). sand a sq foot area at a time, wipe water and residue off every 30 seconds and move to a new spot of door so it doesn't lift your topcoats. then go back to revisit each spot. If you have the area wet for too long if will then lift the paint so just wipe, let that dry and so forth.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ridesarize said:


> Try wet sanding it. Get 220 paper wet (doesn't have to be the black "wet" paper). sand a sq foot area at a time, wipe water and residue off every 30 seconds and move to a new spot of door so it doesn't lift your topcoats. then go back to revisit each spot. If you have the area wet for too long if will then lift the paint so just wipe, let that dry and so forth.


This is what I've been doing in between coats of Advance except with 400 grit paper. You can really slick it down like that. Haven't tried it with acrylics much, but it would probably work similarly.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Buy some Penetrol and mix it in with the primer. It will flow out nicely without brush marks.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm curious what your topcoat was. Some have better self leveling properties than others, and it may be that the brush marks on the primer in combination with the brush marks on the topcoat were just too much for it. If you're not using a high quality topcoat, swapping to one could help.

If you're already using a good quality topcoat, the sanding advice already given has been very good. Best of luck!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Coverstain can get pretty ropey if your not careful. I would try to thin it a little (as already suggested) and roll the flats with a foam roller. Then sand and top coat. Wet sanding advanced is the only way to go if you don't want to see the scratches through your final coat.


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

*Oil primer*

If the primer you used was the typical VT-Oil, VT-Alkyd "like original KILZ" it is much to fast on the drying side to effectively brush apply on a large scale. Been there done that. It will sand down nice with effort, brush marks usually sand out. In the future sand first before applying finishes. 

Now it will depends on which finish you chose for the topcoat. Hopefully it has some hardness and will sand. What you see is what you get, if you see brush marks after sanding, before applying finish, you will see it afterwards.

Good luck my friend.


----------



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

I used Ben Moore paint, Super Spec, but still top notch enough...


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah... well... while Super Spec isn't a bad product, it's not really meant for perfect finishes on doors and woodwork, etc. Would probably be better off with Advance or Satin Impervo if you can still get it, or better yet Grand Entrance. Good luck, though, hopefully you get it looking great!


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm curious too, which Zinnsser primer you used. 

Coverstain kind of has a reputation for being really fast drying and not the greatest flow/leveling for an oil primer. Their "Odorless" oil primer in the green can is a lot easier to use and is what we usually recommend for doors, unless the person is familiar with using coverstain


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I use 024 with a little penetrol. Never had great luck with the faster drying odorless or coverstain for good leveling


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Sometimes a raddle can is the way to go


----------



## trainbeat (Dec 19, 2013)

Also, consider thinning it and using a stiff latex brush instead of a traditional oil next time. Less brushmarks.


----------

